# Need some help with the Podcast



## Sasquatch

First let me thank all of you for listening and supporting our dumb little podcast. 

Second, we need a little help. We are trying to think of a catchy name for the show. If you come up with one we want to hear it. We may use it, expand on it or it may inspire us to come up with something. One thing about this podcast is we want it to be interactive and we want people to participate in any way they can (even if that's just listening).

We were also excited to have Slippy join us for a segment. Only thing is Slippy can't give anymore advice if he doesn't have anyone to give it to. So if you have a question you'd like Slippy to answer on the show please PM me with the question. If you'd like to ask the question anonymously just be sure to say so in the PM and we'll leave names out.

Lastly, we know of few of you would like to join us on the podcast. We are all for other members participation. I'm currently trying to figure out the best way to do this. So please be patient and we'll try to get a few folks on as soon as possible.

Thanks again for listening and being a part of the show!


----------



## Denton

We're looking for a name? I didn't know that. Heck; I have a couple ideas.

Prepperforums.net. After all, it is the theme.

Bob. It is a simple name. It spells correctly, forward and backward. It is my go-to name when someone asks me, "What's that guy's name?" Even if it isn't the guy's name, I always declare his name to be Bob. Bob is a good name.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> We're looking for a name? I didn't know that. Heck; I have a couple ideas.
> 
> Prepperforums.net. After all, it is the theme.
> 
> Bob. It is a simple name. It spells correctly, forward and backward. It is my go-to name when someone asks me, "What's that guy's name?" Even if it isn't the guy's name, I always declare his name to be Bob. Bob is a good name.


Yep!

And my answer is--------------> Yep | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Yep!
> 
> And my answer is--------------> Yep | Hobbies Podcasts | PodOmatic


What is that? I didn't see Bob mentioned anywhere in that!

What do you think BLM stands for; HUH?


----------



## Sasquatch

Bob Loves Men? 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Bob Loves Men?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You live in California, don't you?


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> You live in California, don't you?


Where'd you hear an ugly rumor like that!?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Where'd you hear an ugly rumor like that!?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Gleaned it from the notion that Bob loves men. Logical deduction.


----------



## admin

Grumpy Old Men? :tango_face_smile:

Oh wait.

That's taken.

I will go back to my corner now.


----------



## Targetshooter

I think it should be " The Sasquatch & Denton Show " , " The Two Crazy Preppers Show " , " The Preppers Gone Wild Show " .


----------



## admin

Densquatch?

Sasquenton?

Rambling Preppers?

Red Hot Preppers?


----------



## acidMia

Cricket said:


> Densquatch?
> 
> Sasquenton?


Yessss the showmance.


----------



## SGG

I think I posted this a few weeks ago, my vote is for The Sasquatch Den


----------



## admin

The Den of Iniquity :vs_shocked:


----------



## SGG

^^^^
I don't think Denton will go for that one LOL


----------



## Prepared One

Prepping from the porch ( Homestead? ) with Denton, the Squatch and friends. Better then my first thought. In the closet with Denton and Sasquatch. :vs_laugh:


----------



## m14nm

Prepping Exposed


----------



## admin

SGG said:


> ^^^^
> I don't think Denton will go for that one LOL


It was supposed to be a 'tongue in cheek' response, but it didn't come across very funny. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## BrianDelaney

Denton Spots A 'Squatch
Denton Catches a 'Squatch
Prepper Cast
Prepper Cast-off
The Prepper Forum Prepping Podcast
Prepper Prepping Podcast

Or some click bait...
THIS ONE PODCAST COULD SAVE YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Slippy

I got nothing on then name...yet...

But one question that seems to get asked a lot is "How do you get started on Food Stores and what is a good system that you've found to be successful?" 

Or the ever popular; "Can you shoot a 5.56 NATO round through your rifle with a barrel marked .223?"

Or; "Slippy, you always raggin' on the illegals, just what in the hell would you do if you were Supreme Leader to fix the immigration problem?"


----------



## SGG

BrianDelaney said:


> Denton Spots A 'Squatch
> Denton Catches a 'Squatch
> Prepper Cast
> Prepper Cast-off
> The Prepper Forum Prepping Podcast
> Prepper Prepping Podcast


Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers?


----------



## admin

Pickled Preppers?


----------



## A Watchman

Cricket said:


> Densquatch?
> 
> Sasquenton?
> 
> *Rambling Preppers?*
> 
> Red Hot Preppers?


We have a winner ! ^^^^^^


----------



## A Watchman

I think they have this whole thing backwards if they want to improve the ratings. First of all call the podcast The Slippy Show and reverse the roles, have Denton and Sasquatch come in for a Q&A segment.


----------



## Sasquatch

A Watchman said:


> I think they have this whole thing backwards if they want to improve the ratings. First of all call the podcast The Slippy Show and reverse the roles, have Denton and Sasquatch come in for a Q&A segment.


Slippy is more than welcome to take over the reigns. That'll give me an extra hour on Sunday nights to do Squatch stuff (which is none of your business).

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Ummm, this whole thing was my idea. Do I get a say in what happens around here?


----------



## admin

Hey now! I wait all week to listen to @Denton and @Sasquatch so y'all ain't lettin' go of any reins, dang it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman

Or closing remarks by ........ and now here's Cricket!


----------



## Denton

That's it. I quit. I am now a diva and demand to be treated as such.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> That's it. I quit. I am now a diva and demand to be treated as such.


Now a Diva? You guys should hear what I have to listen to before the show. Can you believe he demands 3 bowls of M&M's (green only) to be in his dressing room.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Yeah, whatever. I get to listen to thirty means of droning about L.A. metrosexual crap until the record button is pushed. Then, the lisp goes away.


----------



## Sasquatch

I can't help I'm a sexy beast. Besides, you think I enjoy listening to you for a half hour? I would use Google translate but they don't have a dumb hick button.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> I can't help I'm a sexy beast. Besides, you think I enjoy listening to you for a half hour? I would use Google translate but they don't have a dumb hick button.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Is that so? Dumb hick? At least my accent has a little style. You know, a little reality to it instead of AM DJ sterility!


----------



## Slippy

Sasquatch said:


> Slippy is more than welcome to take over the reigns. That'll give me an extra hour on Sunday nights to do Squatch stuff (which is none of your business).
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


I'd no more take over the reigns than have a pack of muslimes over to watch NASCAR with me on Sunday! Doing a 45 second thing was more stress than I had all damn week. Them boys @Denton and @Sasquatch do this pudcast thingy a hell of a lot better than I ever would. Hell, ask Sasquatch and Denton both, usually every third word out of my bleeping mouth is a bad word and I managed to get through my little answer without being bleeped once!

EFF that nonsense! :vs_wave:


----------



## SGG

Sasquatch said:


> I can't help I'm a sexy beast. Besides, you think I enjoy listening to you for a half hour? I would use Google translate but they don't have a dumb hick button.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Sorry, Slippy. Grab your gear and get ready to perform. I need to get back to www.godgunandcoffee.net, anyway. Ain't done a thing with it in a long time.

You'll have a great time!


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Is that so? Dumb hick? At least my accent has a little style. You know, a little reality to it instead of AM DJ sterility!


No wonder you like green M&M's, the color of jealousy. I can't help I'm a seasoned professional. If you'd just take the page or two of tips I gave you you might not sound like such an amateur.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> No wonder you like green M&M's, the color of jealousy. I can't help I'm a seasoned professional. If you'd just take the page or two of tips I gave you you might not sound like such an amateur.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Oh, I am so sorry I work 12 hours a day in the elements and not in some cushy, indoor, white collar job with all the time in the world to read a bunch of, "look at me and how great I am" drivel.

L.A. boy doesn't like "y'all."


----------



## Slippy

IDEA!

Maybe if @Denton and @Sasquatch would argue on their little pucdcast thingy like they are doing now, we'd have more damn subscribers. Better yet get that sexual tension thing working between Sasq and you know who...(@Cricket) Between the arguing going on with Denton, the sexual tensions of Radio Man and Cricket and the incoherent drunken ramblings of the guest, this has all the makings of a bad sitcom.

Can you say DYNOMITE!


----------



## A Watchman

Uhhhh I believe this here thread has done gone south. Quickly *@Cricket *close the damn thing.


----------



## Sasquatch

No argument here Slip. Just a difference of opinion. @Denton will realize I know what is best for the show. He's just throwing a sissy....uh I mean hissy fit.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton

I'm going to work, now. You know, real work. Where real people sweat and toil for a living. In T-shirts and jeans, both of which are grease-stained and torn from cotter keys and safety wire.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> I'm going to work, now. You know, real work. Where real people sweat and toil for a living. In T-shirts and jeans, both of which are grease-stained and torn from cotter keys and safety wire.


Yea, I came home for lunch ...... stayed too long.


----------



## Denton

Hey, see if Mish will do a podcast with you. Y'all could talk about girl things!


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Hey, see if Mish will do a podcast with you. Y'all could talk about girl things!


After this conversation I feel like I already do the show with a girl. Make sure you do a good job at work. Broadcasting is certainly not your forte'. I'll be enjoying the AC in my office at my white collar job.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Slippy

Yep...just like the 7th grade...:vs_smirk:


----------



## admin

Am I destined to spew my coffee all over the monitor every dang time I stop by this site? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Auntie

*looks around* gee I can' leave you people unattended for a few hours. Hey she isn't here lets ____(insert action here) Do I need to use the soul sucking death glare?


----------



## baldman

How do I listen to the podcast?


----------



## admin

baldman said:


> How do I listen to the podcast?


They get posted every week in *this* section.

Auntie also keeps a list going of all the previous ones here.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...sts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html


----------



## Sasquatch

Hey @Denton I think I figured out why you have such a problem coming up with words. Your brain got fried through your dome! Found this little gem on that website you told me about. At least when SHTF you can loot someone's rug.










Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Prepared One

Holy crap! show a little tits, ass, and cousin it this would be like the Kardashians.


----------



## spork

Prepared One said:


> Holy crap! show a little tits, ass, and cousin it this would be like the Kardashians.


I don't know if I speak for everyone else or not, but no need to go around showing Sasquatch and Denton's tits or asses...those are things that just can't be "unseen"


----------



## A Watchman

Geez, I come home from work and still this??? Cricket, what happened to your itchy trigger finger?


----------



## Prepared One

spork said:


> I don't know if I speak for everyone else or not, but no need to go around showing Sasquatch and Denton's tits or asses...those are things that just can't be "unseen"


Ohhhh trust me! I wasn't suggesting their tits and ass! Hell no, I mean hell freakin no! :vs_shocked: I was thinking more like someone of the female persuasion that was much, much more, pleasant on the eyes.


----------



## admin

A Watchman said:


> Geez, I come home from work and still this??? Cricket, what happened to your itchy trigger finger?


I'm way too lazy tonight. Maybe I should make some coffee....


----------



## 8301

suggested podcast names: Hildabeast's Bourbon, SHTF Insurance Agency (SIA), Slippy's Revenge and Pike Sales Inc (SRPSI)., Preppers-R-Us (PRU), Preppers-B-Us (PBU),

"Sex on a Stick" (SOS) has a nice ring but it doesn't apply to the subject unless you go into how our government is screwing fully employed hard working Americans.


----------



## inceptor

A lovers quarrel, ain't that cute? :vs_blush:


----------



## inceptor

Actually though, unless y'all are gonna go mainstream, I think the name you have is fine.

What I would really like to see as part of the show though is a guest interview. Y'all take part of the segment and interview people like @Auntie, @Cricket and a few others.


----------



## Arklatex

Denton, shave yer dang head! You could pull off that look easy. 

Squatch, ask Slippy that question I PM'ed you. But don't tell Slippy what it is in advance. Let him wing it and it will be hilarious!


----------



## Boss Dog

Denton said:


> We're looking for a name? I didn't know that. Heck; I have a couple ideas.
> 
> Prepperforums.net. After all, it is the theme.


Prepared Preppers Prepping for a Probable Phenomenon

best I can do til I get some more coffee.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Hey @Denton I think I figured out why you have such a problem coming up with words. Your brain got fried through your dome! Found this little gem on that website you told me about. At least when SHTF you can loot someone's rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You think it is funny to make fun of someone's appearance?
Do you think male pattern baldness is the same as poor fashion sense? Do you, in your dopey, L.A. way of thinking, decided I chose to go bald?

Looking forward to our Sunday evening chat, pal.


----------



## admin

<---- making popcorn for the show... :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> You think it is funny to make fun of someone's appearance?
> Do you think male pattern baldness is the same as poor fashion sense? Do you, in your dopey, L.A. way of thinking, decided I chose to go bald?
> 
> Looking forward to our Sunday evening chat, pal.


I was just making light of a situation. A situation, by the way, you started. Maybe if you'd loosen up a bit and not get your John Deere panties in a ruffle you might be able to see that.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr

The Prepared Preppers Positive and Propitious Preparation for a PITA Podcast?

We need to get 'V for Vendetta' to work on this for us. He was pretty good at V's.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

the podcastaways.
2 peas in a podcast
the fractured but whole truth
the prepper diaries


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

brown bag sessions.
it's the bourbon talking
crash and burn
off script


----------



## Auntie

Two guys and a mic.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> I was just making light of a situation. A situation, by the way, you started. Maybe if you'd loosen up a bit and not get your John Deere panties in a ruffle you might be able to see that.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


You seem to be quick with the jackass humor when it is at another's expense, hotrod.


----------



## admin

*Bunker Talk With Denton and Sasquatch*
of PrepperForums.net

Bunker Talk 
With Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## jim-henscheli

Two guys, one mike.
Armageddon prepared the worst.
How Sasquatch got a Denton in his cranium.


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> You seem to be quick with the jackass humor when it is at another's expense, hotrod.


Here's a novel idea. Instead of pissing and moaning about a joke I made how about you find something interesting to talk about on the next show other than how great Russia is and how the West didn't keep their promises, comrade!


----------



## admin

Don't make me pull this truck over.... :devil:


----------



## A Watchman

Get a room!


----------



## preponadime

Cricket said:


> Don't make me pull this truck over.... :devil:


I think it's too late for that


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Here's a novel idea. Instead of pissing and moaning about a joke I made how about you find something interesting to talk about on the next show other than how great Russia is and how the West didn't keep their promises, comrade!


Screw you, bitch.


----------



## Auntie

Looking around, okay picked the corners now to prepare the soul sucking death glare.


----------



## SGG

Auntie said:


> Two guys and a mic.


2 Guys 1 Mic


----------



## inceptor

Here's an idea for an upcoming podcast. Someone mention this earlier on another thread. There seems to be a lot of new people signing on recently. Why do you think that is? What are they saying why they came here?


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Screw you, bitch.


See. You're getting more interesting already! Now put down the brochure for the hair club for men and start finding some good topics.


----------



## Auntie

Sasquatch said:


> See. You're getting more interesting already! Now put down the brochure for the hair club for men and start finding some good topics.


Why a community of people who just know each other will not work when 'it' happens and the power struggles of a group. How sad Auntie is about the bees that were killed by the Zika virus and how important bees are to our every day life. How about what could Zika do to the US if it continues to spread at the rate it is now going. FEMA and why you can't count on them. Ways to fortify your home against wind damage. Why you should have a way to cover windows even if you don't live in a hurricane area. What special needs people can do to make their life easier during an emergency (a guest living in this situation would be great). Home made cleaners and what you should stock pile or learn to make (i.e. vinegar) The importance of knowing about foraging. Want me to keep going?


----------



## A Watchman

Auntie said:


> Why a community of people who just know each other will not work when 'it' happens and the power struggles of a group. How sad Auntie is about the bees that were killed by the Zika virus and how important bees are to our every day life. How about what could Zika do to the US if it continues to spread at the rate it is now going. FEMA and why you can't count on them. Ways to fortify your home against wind damage. Why you should have a way to cover windows even if you don't live in a hurricane area. What special needs people can do to make their life easier during an emergency (a guest living in this situation would be great). Home made cleaners and what you should stock pile or learn to make (i.e. vinegar) The importance of knowing about foraging. Want me to keep going?


Yep, you are on a roll ....why stop? Good food for thought here Auntie.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Auntie said:


> Two guys and a mic.


This gives me two girls one cup flashbacks!!! lol...


----------



## Arklatex

Denton and Sasquatch are marketing geniuses! Now everybody will want to listen to the next show! Well done gentlemen. Well done.


----------



## Sasquatch

Arklatex said:


> Denton and Sasquatch are marketing geniuses! Now everybody will want to listen to the next show! Well done gentlemen. Well done.


Well one of us is a genius and then there's Denton.


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Well one of us is a genius and then there's Denton.


You've got to be a genius. Keeping all the fleas and other critters jumping out of the fur from ruining the equipment can't be easy.


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> You've got to be a genius. Keeping all the fleas and other critters jumping out of the fur from ruining the equipment can't be easy.


They're my friends!


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> They're my friends!
> 
> View attachment 22793


Wow, is that battle armor they are wearing? Did you create an Army?


----------



## Auntie

A Watchman said:


> Yep, you are on a roll ....why stop? Good food for thought here Auntie.


I have been told that some of my responses are to long winded so I am trying to limit them.


----------



## acidMia

inceptor said:


> Wow, is that battle armor they are wearing? Did you create an Army?


:laugh:

They make a satisfying 'snap' sound when you break them in half with your thumbnail.


----------



## inceptor

Auntie said:


> I have been told that some of my responses are to long winded so I am trying to limit them.


 @Auntie, you just keep doing what you do best. Some will ALWAYS complain. Not much you can do about that. Many of us enjoy your opinion.


----------



## 6811

I want to hear Auntie in the next Podcast...


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> They're my friends!
> 
> View attachment 22793


I can believe they are your friends. Y'all have a lot in common.


----------



## inceptor

Y'all are still doing the podcast today, aren't you?????


----------



## Sasquatch

inceptor said:


> Y'all are still doing the podcast today, aren't you?????


I'll be doing one. Whether @Denton will be there is up to him.


----------



## admin

Sitting here waiting on the podcast...


----------



## SGG

Was this all not in fun? I laughed so hard at @Denton and @Sasquatch going back and forth like old friends....it'll lose the magic if someone couldn't take the jokes


----------



## admin

SGG said:


> Was this all not in fun? I laughed so hard at @Denton and @Sasquatch going back and forth like old friends....it'll lose the magic if someone couldn't take the jokes


It was hilarious. Like a couple of schoolgirls. :devil:


----------



## A Watchman

Back in my day ........... school girls that looked like Denton and Squatch were referred to as two baggers. If ya need the explanation, let me know.


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Back in my day ........... school girls that looked like Denton and Squatch were referred to as two baggers. If ya need the explanation, let me know.


Pm me....I'm only 34 for a few more days....jk.....I'll google it


----------



## Sasquatch

Cricket said:


> It was hilarious. Like a couple of schoolgirls. :devil:


Only problem is Denton couldn't get his hair into two ponytails....because he ain't got none!!!! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_rightHere:


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> Only problem is Denton couldn't get his hair into two ponytails....because he ain't got none!!!! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_rightHere:


click, click, BOOM!


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> Only problem is Denton couldn't get his hair into two ponytails....because he ain't got none!!!! :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_rightHere:


Ah but remember one thing grasshopper. What goes around, comes around. In the not too distant future, you too will be an old guy.


----------



## Denton

inceptor said:


> Ah but remember one thing grasshopper. What goes around, comes around. In the not too distant future, you too will be an old guy.


If people allow him to grow old.


----------



## inceptor

Denton said:


> If people allow him to grow old.


Good point there. He DOES live in a land where liberals would condemn him as evil. He too should join a gang. Then he'll be safer and the libs will love him.


----------

